# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield!



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hello 2 all couples undergoing treatment at glen rd,sheffield!!.hope everyone is ok!.im currently on day 6 of menopur.getting little bit nervous now about ec!.If anyone can put my mind at rest,id be grateful! lol!.love kaz xxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kaz, dont be nervous.  I'm sure everything is bobbing along just fine.  HOw are you feeling on the Menopur?  You'll be having your scan soon  

Can I ask, did you start DR on day 21?  If so, did you have a scan before starting Menopur?  I'm still DR and was nt sure what to expect as I've not a protocol like this before.

Thanks

Love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca!....no i didnt have a scan b4 starting menopur,just a bloodtest.i started suprefact on day 21.on 7th day of menopur 2day,havin scan and bloodtest 2moro morning.Been having bloodtests every other day.Going pretty quick as only started suprefact on 3rd june.My stomache is feeling really funny,a bit like hunger pains as if it wants to rumble(lol!).Other side effects are that im warm all the time,tired and get the odd headache.How r u doing!.I was a bit taken aback when the parcel came from ferring.I thought we had 2 use the big pink needles for injecting and was really nervous of them! lol.Hope u r ok.Bye 4 now 
                                      kaz xxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Becca and Kaz

How are you both doing? I'm a sheff girl too currently in 2ww from my 2nd icsi. I think they're great at Care and I'm sure they will look after to you well. I've only ever had had blood test before starting stimms but I know some clinics do scan as well!

Don't worry too much about ec Kaz its not pleasent but its nowhere near as bad as you might think and the temazapam is great! Dr Salih thought it was really funny when he saw me staggering across the car park like I'd drunk 10 pints last week and all of the nurses will really look after you.
hope the scan went well and you have lots of lovely follies

Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Kaz - thanks for info.  Although I've 2 ivfs before I've never done a day 21 protocol so was nt sure what to expect.  I sent a blodd sample yesterday and have to phone tomorrow to see if I can start stimms.  I'm still bleeding a bit though   so dont know if that will affect things.  I do tend to have prolonged bleeding though with the endo  .  The EC is awesome, I find it really rewarding to hear them say 'yeah, it's it's another egg', I'm not a weirdo...honest.

Rach - know what you mean about the temazapam, you just dont care what they do to you after taking them  .  When my Mum saw the drugs pack she said 'Do you need all 3 of the temazapan?, will you have any spare?'...mmmm.  Good luck with the 2ww.  When do you test?

love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Becca

I test on Friday so getting more nervous by the day! and slowly going mad form boredom doing as little as possible! I worked the whole way through my last cycle and will always wonder if that contributed to my BFN

Best of luck with your treatment

Love Rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

thanx girls 4 ur help!..im nervous wreck about drs,dentists etc..lol!.cant wait to take tamazepam then if its that good! lol.i know what u mean about the sheffield staff,they are a great bunch.i didnt know what tamazepam effects were.how long were u there altogether 4 ec?.i wish u all luck.is anyone there first thing in the morning?.ps...i love this site!

                                          love and hugs kaz xxxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everyone!,,,,,just been to sheffield this morning 4 bloodetests and scan.on day 8 of menopur.having 150iui per day.they found 8 follicles around 10mm each,is this good or bad?

                                            love and hugs 
                                                              kaz xxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Kaz, 8 follicles is great  .  You'll probably read about women getting loads of follies but remember, Sheffield tend to use the lowest amount of stimm drugs which means they get less eggs than most clinics, usually between 5 and 8.  This be to reduce the risk of overstimming.  It sounds like you have responded well to the drugs  .  You might get more follies by the time of EC, I know I did.  On my first go I my scan showed 2 follies (knackered ovaries  ) but by EC I got 4 eggs which all fertilised!

Sounds like things are going really well  

Rach - fingers crossed for Friday.  You must be crawling the walls .  I was off work the 1st go and worked the 2nd.  I'm happy to work, but I found I was really dopey with all the tabs you have to take.  Has it affected you the same way?

I hope I'm not putting you girls off by mentioning my previous neg cycles.    My endo is quite bad so I always knew my chances were nt great, especially now I'm pushing 38.  I just dont want you to lose faith in the clinic because of my neg cycles.  I'm sure you both will have better luck  

I find out today if I can start stimms.  I also have to take Viagra to increase blood flow to my uterus  .

love

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Kaz, 8 follicles is great  .  You'll probably read about women getting loads of follies but remember, Sheffield tend to use the lowest amount of stimm drugs which means they get less eggs than most clinics, usually between 5 and 8.  This be to reduce the risk of overstimming.  It sounds like you have responded well to the drugs  .  You might get more follies by the time of EC, I know I did.  On my first go I my scan showed 2 follies (knackered ovaries  ) but by EC I got 4 eggs which all fertilised!

Sounds like things are going really well  

Rach - fingers crossed for Friday.  You must be crawling the walls .  I was off work the 1st go and worked the 2nd.  I'm happy to work, but I found I was really dopey with all the tabs you have to take.  Has it affected you the same way?

I hope I'm not putting you girls off by mentioning my previous neg cycles.    My endo is quite bad so I always knew my chances were nt great, especially now I'm pushing 38.  I just dont want you to lose faith in the clinic because of my neg cycles.  I'm sure you both will have better luck  

I find out today if I can start stimms.  I also have to take Viagra to increase blood flow to my uterus  .

love

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Kaz and becca

Kaz 8 follies is great well done girlie when are you back for your next scan

Becca - hope your ready to start stimming (thats when the fun starts!!!)

I feel absolutely wiped out today could sleep on a washing line! I'm hoping that this is a good sign and still keeping everthing crossed for Friday (feeling cautiously optomistic but not sure why!)

Take Care
Love Rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi... ive just rung up this dinner.got 2 increse menopur to 225iu,also got 2 do 0.1ml of pregnyl every other day.said ec will be monday or wednesday(still nervous about that)lol!.i truely want 2 thank everyone who have left messages.makes all this business alot easier talking 2 people in same situation.
                                              love and hugs
                                                                  kaz xxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

I called the clinic and I do start stimms today  .  The viagra has given me the worse headache.

Kaz - I'm attending the clinic on wed for a scan, you never know i might bump into you.  I did the .1 pregnyl thing every other day too, it really boosts those follies  .

love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca....
                i can tell ive upped my medication a bit cos im sat here feeling really warm...lol.it would be nice to say hi..as most people just sit around and dont speak to each other.good luck with medication.bye 4 now
                                                          love kaz xxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

good morning everyone!...  
                                        im really tired today.i know what u mean about falling asleep on a washing line!  .if anyone wants to chat on msn,dont hesitate.my addressis in my profile.any girls here from doncaster?.How u doing with stims becca?.
                                                    
                                                      love and hugs
                                                                      kaz xxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca...dont worry about needle training.u hardly feel it going in.i was petrified!!.i felt silly afterwards cos it really is nothing.please try not to be nervous.i turned round after i'd done it and said to caroline(nurse)"is that it?" lol.ive just been for another scan and bloodtest..follicles coming on nice.last fsh level was 9.2.got told that was good!.got to go back monday...but think we r looking at wednesday for ec.please dont be nervous as i am the biggest wimp around and i find the injections quite easy!. 

                                          bye 4 now
                                                        love kaz xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Kaz Becca and Ginney


I got a BFP      hasn't sunk in yet!

I'm back in sheff on Monday for re testing to ensure levels are rising!

Kaz - Yes I'm from Donny!!!!!!!!

Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Girls

Kaz - not long now   glad to hear the follies are coming nicely.  Keep us informed.

Ginny - thanks for calling me 'lovely', told DP and he said 'if only they knew.....', lol.  I've posted on the other thread about hair dye.  I decided to do it whilst DR  .  No one seems to know the answer but there is no evidence that it affects things.  You really will be surprised about the needle training and as Kaz said you'll come out thinking 'was that it?'  

He Rachel, hope you are OK.

As for me I've still got really bad headaches due the Viagra and strangely my sciatica is REALLY playing me up and keeping me awake as I cant take anything for it, and even stranger my appetite is really poor.  I just dont feel like eating.  Sorry to moan, but as least my hair looks nice having just dyed it earlier in the week, lol.  

I go for a scan on Wed.  I dread scans as it's then that I always find out how bad my endo cysts are and tend to get a bit down about it, so fingers crossed.

I'm determined to score a goal (BFP) for the endo girls so I must stay positive    .

So glad I can chat to you Sheffield CARE girls.

love and loads of luck.

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Kaz, just crossed your post.

That fantastic     , I'm sooooo pleased.  Well done you and DP.

This really is encouraging.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry Rach, called you Kaz by mistake  , I blame it on the meds.


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

WELL DONE RACH!!! 
                                            i might have bumped into u today.we were there at 8am.where abouts in donny do u live?.think im having ec on wednesday!! really nervous about that!.once again girl,well done and congrats to u and DP.
              
                                      LOVE AND BEST WISHES 
                                                                      kaz xxxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for the congratulations, its not really sunk in yet as not telling anyone until after monday!

I live in Warmsworth Kaz and yes I was there at 8 this am I'm about 5ft 4" with short spiky hair and dh was with me he's 5ft 11 short dark hair goatee and glasses!!! are you scanning again on monday we could say hello!!!!!!

Love rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi rach
          we live in scawthorpe...near ringways.yes ive got to have ANOTHER scan and bloodtest on monday.we are in a metallic orange frontera sport.im 5'2 short blond hair and DH is about 5'4 or 5'5 shaved(bald) hair. 
                                                              bye for now
                                                                              love kaz xxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi again rach
                was it u who gave helen a hug when u turned up? xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Kaz

Yep that was me , we cycled together last time she is really lovely! Will look out for you on monday and say Hi

Don't stress to much about ec ,do you think we'd keep going back for more if it was horrendous!

Love Rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi rach...i think shes nice also,as bad as it is 4 her,she tried to put my mind at ease.i hope it works 4 her this time.anyway we r off to bed now as im shattered! lol.i'll watch out 4 u on monday.
                                      love kaz xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Kaz

Have been thinking about your last message, is there something I need to know about Helen in case she's there on Monday, don't want to put my foot in it! I haven't seen her since she went for EC so no idea wether she even got a positive?

Hi Becca and Ginny hope you are both doing OK

I feel as sick as a parrot but I'm taking that to be a good sign  

Love rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

i dont know.she just said its her 3rd time and i think she starts injections this week.she doing short protocol.nowt u can put ur foot in with.sorry if i made u worry rach...just with it being her 3rd attempt and all that.bye 4 now 
                                                                kaz xxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Phew thats a relive Kaz thought soemthing nasty had happened! I knew it was her 3rd time just didn't want to put my foot in it!!!!!

Look forward to meeting you tomorrow!
Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Good luck girls for tomorrow.  I'm sure everything will just fine.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi rach and becca!..
                          i know i keep prattling on about ec!...sorry.But,im starting to get nervous as hell about it.How long does it take and how long before u can come home?(sorry 4 all the questions).Hope u are both ok!.
                                                    love and hugs 
                                                                        kaz xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kaz,

When you arrive (if I remember rightly), they go through some things with you (cant remember what as I was a bit dopey) then they take DP away to the love room for him to do his bit  .

When DP comes back you can then go for EC which I think took about 30 mins.  Mr Salih is fantactic.  I have bad endo on both my ovaries and they are stuck in an arkward position to get the eggs but he always gets every one of them.  When they have finished you go to a little room to sit down and have a cup of tea.  I think Mr Salih will come and talk to you and as soon as you feel ready you can go.  You are not there long and just feel a bit drowsy afterwards, not unpleasant though.

I know it's easier said than done but plese dont worry.  If at any point you feel uncomfortable tell the nurse who will ensure you are as comfortable as possible.  One of the nurses will hold your hand too, they really know how to put your mind at rest.  

I honestly dont have any fear of going through it again.  It's nice to not to have to inject any more and just chill for a couple of days.

Let me know if you need any more info.  I'm happy to help you in any way, and remember, you'll be fine.

Love 

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

hi Kaz

Stop stressing girl your going to get yourself in a right state! Becca is right its really not that bad the temazepam is great!!!!!!!  the nurses really look after you and Dr Salih is so calm it calms you down!  How long it takes depends on how many follies you've got I had 6 1st time and I think it took about 30min but had 15 2nd time and it took about an hour, as they empty each follie they are taken straight to the embryologist who checks whether there is an egg of not.

Afterwards you get to have a rest and a cup of tea and a biscuit and Dr salih comes to have a chat about how it went, how many eggs you ended up with and what happens next. If you think of anything else you need to know just ask I'm not bothered how personal it is !!!!!!!!!

See you in the morning
Love Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello everyone 

i too being going to sheffield and i am a bit further on that you..yes its nice to stop the injections and the tamazapan made me talk lots...i had 13 follicles and was there for over an hour...i found it better to talk to the nurse my favorite Rachel and Debbie... i had acupuncture and i believe that what gave me my bfp...it was my first try ivf icsi...i followed the Zita west book....lots water...no caffeine...and totally take it easy...i must admit i found it uncomfortable and after an hour and a bit i just wanted it to be over ..you then go in the other room they bring you a cup tea and they gave me twoprogesterone the small white ball tablets and a sachet of antibiotic to make sure you dont get cystius or bladder infection and a pessecary up the bum...then the embryologist went in to see us...told us about partners sperm....i was very tender very swollen but like the other girls say no pain ...just sore... i had quite large follicle and a fair few so thats why i think i was sore...i know speaking to others some in and out in half hour.. 

what i would say to you is when they ring you and tell you the next day..how they doing and if they divided and all that stuff ..ask them what grading they would give it...the only thing i have found with Sheffield is that they say things like yes your blood is coming along how we would like it but ask for you blood counts...Dr Zhao the acupuncture lady who works with care told me this..unless you ask they dont say...also after they said just carry on as normal...have sex etc..they give you a sheet but to be honest i followed the Zita west advise and also looked on this website to see what other girls say....some girls been through this lots times and i think they are the true helpers....so no hot baths no caffeine etc ...no sex fort two weeks...you would think that you would not want sex but when i started on the climival that really sent me into a seriously horny mode...drove me mad....once the embryos back in  its just a waiting game really..i still took my dog for walks but by lunch time was fast asleep....i even layed a turf for my new lawn but eat well lots water ..i lived on pj smoothies and also dont forget good multivitamin..

anyway it s not as bad as you think at the stage you at..i think we all read about all the stuff people go through and the stress...my boyfriend in a world on his own so really i pretty much did all this on my own..yes he came with me etc and i suppose was good...take advantage of a friend if its the one thing i have learnt is that i wished i had told my best friend ...would not of fallen out with my man so much....the less stress the better...

be happy be excited ....and yes sometimes cry...you allowed to be proud and nervous after all all we want is a baby or even two if we  lucky xx

lots love to you all..

xxx without this website i would be a total nuteer by now..i am seven weeks found baby heart beat but been spotting....thought it was all over till i came on this site and looked at the  links...like care never told be bed rest but i posted on this site and the response was bed rest and lots of advise which keeps you strong ... use all the help around you and if you like me kept it total secret  use this site..xxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

thanx so much 4 info!...just going in bath,see u 2moro rach
                                                                      love kaz xxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Kaz

How was the scan? are you ready for ec on wednesday? how many have you got?

My levels have gone up to 106 !!!!!! so I'm very happy actually going to be brave and tell my Mum this afternoon think she's been more nervous that me!

It was nice to meet you even though we didn't get much chance to chat

Love Rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Rach!
          it was nice to meet u too..im glad ur count is high!.im sure everything will be fine for u both now.my scan went very good.got 12 on right side,quite a few at 20mm.got 4 on left side and a few smaller ones.ec definitely on wednesday.got to ring clinic at 1.30 for instructions on trigger injection.im trying not to be too nervous about wednesday.when have u got to go back?
                                  lots of love kaz xxxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Kaz

Those follies are coming on great, well done!

Rach

Glad to hear your levels are rising, that's wonderful news.

Hi Bailey Pippin

Congratuations    That's exelent, another positive for CARE.

When you phone I think they dont tell you the levels because it would nt mean much to most lay people.  As you say, they are happy to tell you when asked.  To be honest if they say everything is fine I take their word for it as I feel I've got enough to worry about.  I know what you mean about the advice in the 2ww.  I too was treated by Dr Zhao, I think she gave good advice but to be fair I think it is a matter of opinion and personal choice as the clinics do seem to differ on these matters.  Did you take the herbs during tx?  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi rach 
                      have u told your mam yet?..i bet shes well chuffed!..just rung clinic,got to take final injection at 11pm tonight.do they tell u when to take tamazepam?
    
hi becca 
                      hows it going with u and your injections?..hope u r ok?
                
                            love and best wishes
                                                        kaz xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kaz

Yep, the clinic the clinic should tell you exactly when to take all your meds.  If I remember rightly you take a tamazapan before going to bed the night before ec and 2 in the morning.  The clinic will tell what time to take it.  Do you have to call them tomorrow to confirm that you have had your trigger injection?  If so, I think it's then that they give you your instructions.

It's all exciting stuff  

I called the clinic at Nott CARE today because of my side effects from the Viagra.  I've been in tears with the constant pain  , anyway, they said I could halve the dose   so I'm a lot happier now.  The side effects are still there but they wear off after a couple of hours.  I phoned Sheffield too and they said my 1st blood test for stimms is fine.  Going for a scan on Wed.

Kaz, what time is your EC on Wed?  We'll be at the clinic just before 9.  If you are around I'll look out for you.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Kaz, I've always been told my temazepam and voltorol instructions with my final injection instructions so you will need to ring them tomorrow. It sounds like you've got lots of lovely follies you lucky girl but i bet your ovaries are sore  Good luck foe ec on Wednesday and don't get too stressed !!!!!
I've been and told my mum she cried!!!!!!

Becca , so sorry your having problems with the Viagra hope it sorts itself out now you've changed the dose, sounds like everything everthing else is working well good luck with the scan on Wednesday

Love rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi rach and becca
                            becca i have to be there at 9.30 on wednesday.sounds like ur having a rough time of things at minute..there sure to pick up now if you've had treatment regulated.keep me informed of how you are? 
          
                            hi there rach..so glad that you finally told your mam!.ive got to ring tomorrow dinner to let them know i did my trigger injection on time.i'll mention it to them then about tamazepam etc.its so hot tonight i sure could do with a lager or 8..lol!.
                    
                            take care and chat soon xxxxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi there everyone

no i have not taken herbs the clinic told me not to and to be honest my kidneys  been hurting so did not want to put any more of anything in them.....i only say to ask your grading cos in the zita west book it gives you a rough idea..just sort of prepares you..but you got lots follicles and nice size mine where bit smaller 17-19...they ask you on the day inbetween in the moring if they done well if you want to freeze some straight away..so i had 12 chose to freeze five on day two leaving them 7 to choose from on the friday then freeze the rest they dont use...its just they say for future it better for future...i had not any info or thought about it previously so its just something to think about before...like you say all clinics say different things and people take different things....like some take baby asprin but they stoppped at sheffield.Dr Zao before she went away to china did 5 ladys and all of them pregnant...one lady i hear twins...i think if you taken the best care of your body and done everyting you could then at least you know you did your best...i had this big plan that as soon as embryoo transfer happened would be sat watching videos reading books...to be honest that went out the window..within reason..also you will not take any drugs the next day after transfer and i had to ring up and check i had got it right ..you feel a bit out on a limb..they give you a sheet but to be honest they tell you everythning....and they give you a sheet...the embyroo transfer back in does not take long and is pain free just a bit of a period feeling.....honestly having got to this stage  for me you  become more cranky cos you dare not celebrate till you get to the golden 12 weeks... so for now you got lots follicles great size...thats brilliant they going to have more to choose from...so that a positive thing.....are you having accupuncture before and after transfer...it really helped me...i was running late cos of traffic was bad from doncaster so when i got there was all stressed and it really calmed me down...its funny how things never go how the book says but hey look i still got a BFP !  

so do not  stress....theres nothing more you can do...you done everything right so far...and just beleive it can happen to you...keep you tummy warm after wards was told that helps it grow....i just did everything.....good look girl..im going for a scan tomorrow to see if my babs heart beat still there as i still got bleeding Dr zaoh wanted me to take some herbal tea but i didnt take it is any one else taking the  herbal tea...?? i find her great she knows a lot and been through this with lots of us.......trying to be positve ...on the positive side my boobies have grown...somebody here is happy xx

you sound like you got some other girls supporting you...and at the same stage so that s great.....so good luck to all of you...all of the nurses are ex mid wifes so they really know there stuff....Dr salih did not take my ec but the doctor from nottingham...he was lovely too xx


HAPPY EGG collection  xx

love baileypippin


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi kaz no i never took the herbs...did you...the clinic told me not to and i wasnt sure my first time...she wanted me to take the tea to try and stop the bleeding but i thought id wait for the san before i do....

good luck girls..im too from doncaster
love n doggy licks bailey pippin


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi BaileyPippin

I did take the herbs on our 2nd go and got a BFN.  I really wish I had nt.  I did ask the clinic and they said that Dr Zhao would nt give me anything harmful and that I could take them if I wished.  It intresting to read that they are now saying not to.  They also advised me to baby apirin in the past, so I take it they are now saying not to do that either.  Nott have told me to take it.

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi becca

its so confusing cos you would even think that care nottingham and care sheffield would say the same...maybe our circumstances different..i really believe that Dr zaoh would not give you anything she didi not beleive in....i bit scared just cos its something different and if i loose baby now dont want to blame the herbs.....i have been thinking about taking baby asprin to stop miscarriage...is this what it is for or is it just to thin the blood and get better blood flow to uterus...you know you just want to do everything right and i am at the stage where i am permanantly a knicker checker..
fingers crossed for you that this time things work out better..are you positive and been looking forward to trying again...cos i think it just takes so much out of you...i think its more the emotions...so sending you happy thoughts 
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi there!
          what herbs do you mean?.i've never heard anyone mention taking them or drinking herbal tea.where in doncaster are you from baileypippin?.

                                                      love kaz xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kaz

The herbs are what Dr Zhao gives you when having acupuncture.  She works closely with the clinic.  I have to say though, I spoke to a consultant at CARE Notts who strongly advised against taking the herbs (that said, he does not know of Dr Zhao) simply because you cannot be sure what is in them.  They did some tests on some TCM herbs and found that they contained some toxins.

I think we should be guided by the clinic.

Baileypippin,

I'd speak to the clinic about baby asprin and the herbs if you are concerned.  I do know what you mean though about Dr Zhao, she does have a very good reputation.  For embryos to implant and to maintain pregancy you need healthy blood flow.  The the asprin can help with this.  I'm not sure if that is proven so I guess clinics differ on their advice on this issue.

I have v. poor blood flow to my uterus so the consultant at Notts advised me to take it during stimm along with the bl**dy Viagra which is making me feel so cr**py.  After the ET i then have to inject myself with herparin everyday  .  On top of all that I'm having a IV drip (IVIG) on Thursday to deal with our shared antigen!!  So you see, I did nt fancy acupunture on top of this so I opted for the more enjoyable reflexology prior to tx.  Anyway, dont woory about blood flow unless you have been told there may be problem.  How many weeks are you?  

I'm feeling much better today.  Enjoying Big Brother big time but I'm still not able to go to work and feeling really guilty about that.  I did work through the whole tx last time.  Oh God, waffle alert.

Take care girls.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi I'm back for a whinge  

Just called CARE at Notts for some advice regarding Vits (been told by the cons there to take extra supplements of calcium).  Anyway I told the nurse I was taking Pregnacare and she was really snotty with me when she asked 'why!?' I felt like saying 'WHY DO YOU THINK!' I'm not being hormonal, honest, but she spoke to me like I was stupid and just gave impatient 'yes' 'no' and 'why' answers, I just dont need it   

You just dont get that at Sheffield  

Whinge over.

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca!  
                    i know what u mean about the staff at sheffield THEY R BRILL!.some people can be so snotty and up their own bum that their middle name should be "suppository" LOL!.hope u feel better soon.just rung sheffield.got to take 1 tamazepam 2nite and voltarol at 8am and other 2 tamazepam at 9am 2moro.just read other site about not being able to use perfume,deodorant and bubblebath...sounds really silly!  
at this rate we'll have no mates as everyone will think we r dropouts with dark roots and body odour! 
                                    love kaz xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kaz,

Your post made me laugh about the suppositorys   .  I feel loads better now after my little  .

Oooo you'll sleep to tonight with that tamazepam  .  It take us 3 hours to get to Sheffield so I have stop off at a service station to 'pop' the voltarol in as I'm not at home at the right time  .

You might be in the waiting lounge when I come out from my scan so I'll pop my head round, mind you, you'll be away with the fairies by then, lol.  I'm 5'5 with blond shoulder length hair and DP is 6'3 with dark brown hair.  We have a dark blue Ford Fiesta.

Good luck  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca....im glad i made u laugh!  lol.im totally dreading 2moro morning!!.i know its probably nothing but i do get nervous.i'll be on loo for a hour before we set off!.will try and watch out 4 u in the morning.what does voltarol do..if its a pain relief,i hope its good! lol.chat later matey
                                    love and hugs
                                                      kaz xxxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

if u want to chat on msn my screenname is

it would be nice to chat 
love kaz xxx

*e-mail address removed for members security, please use the pm system to swap info


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh God, I'm being really thick now, what's MSN?   Is that e mail or some sort of chat room?


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

lol!...its instant messenger.if u download msn 7.0. install it with a screen name..u can type a message straight to my screen.also that is my email address.lol!.blame it on the meds girl! lol.
                                    love kaz xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm on to it.  Just setting it up.  It may take some time but I will MSN you, if you are still, when I've done.  Dont hold your breath though  

Just in case I balls setting myself up, just wanted to say, if you feel any discomfort during ec just let the nurse know and she will be sure to sort you out.  The voltarol is a pain killer.  I honestly think you will not care by the time you get there


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Think I've got fire wall problem with MSN.  I'll get dp to sort it when he gets home as he told not me not fiddle with things I dont understand   (Iguess he has a point though).


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca and rach and anyone i 4got
                                                    just sending this before i end up taking temazepam,good luck to everyone having ec 2moro.i hope things go well 4 us all!.chat 2moro.
                                love and hugs kaz xxxxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Katz
Just nipped on to say good luck girlie but it looks like you've already taken the happy pills and gone to bed, I'll have everything crossed for you tomorrow best of luck honey xxxxxx

Becca
You should have told her what you were thinking it would have made you feel a lot better I love a bit of sarcasm, Snotty cow, Glad our nurses are not like that, Hope you have a better day tommorrow

Bailypippin, hope the spotting stops and your scan goes OK

Love Rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi ginny
            im glad u finally got the go ahead to start treatment!..cant type too much as still dopey from tablet last night..lol.im just having a cuppa and half slice of toast before we set off at 8.
          just like to say a big THAN Q 2 rach,becca and ginny
          
                                    c u later when im back
                                                                    love and hugs kaz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi rach
thanks for message...well had my scan yesterday on the other machine which shows up more detail and the big sac blood there before had halved and the liitle pippin was still there and heart beating....didnt want to say anything before to you girls cos you all just at early stage so kept it my self but did not expect it to be there yesterday.. and it was, so we  both very happy...start down regulating the cyclogest and ultrogeston today and also discharged from sheffield...and handed over to my midwife...the blood still there but its dark and going so staying on bed rest think that must helped not putting any strain on my lower abdomen the pain still there a bit but half the worry gone.going for some more accupuncture end of week..even told my dad although no one except my mum knows i been through ivf icsi.its just a decision we made.paula and rachel were just wonderfull yesterday and it was great to sit and chat with rachel and tell her whats been going on  and we were laughing cos i been falling out with my chap and my mum ....it does get too much, even though i knew it was going to happen the moods etc ....so was great for me to say even in fron tof my chap we both  little crazy...he not much of a talker..so i talk lots when i get the opportunity...plus rachel herself is 15 weeks pregnant and she too been nervous just the same......what ever happens from now on...im so gratefull to the staff ..all the team are lovely ..i think they do keep a few things back from us to protect us and above all there is nothing they not seen before or heard  and they never give up hope ..paula even with all the blood and big clots i had never gave up...but can you imagine having to deal with all these hormonal women asking same quesitons everyday...they are so very nice..its the right decision i made to go to sheffiled..it was always going to be sheffiled or nottingham care....

hope today went well for all you girls with your scans and the ec hope you got a good number...sleep well today and they will ring you tomoorw the embryioligist and let you know how things going...xx......and for  ginny just starting out...its great to hear your enthusiasim...and that you are so happy and worked so hard to loose the weight,you should be proud....good luck.are you on a long protcol 21 days? yes i started with .5 superfract..i was ok with that..no problems once i got over the needle...by the way the big needle in your pack is not what you inject into you but just for mixing...i looked at the needle for weeks and was in shock at the amount of tablets and needles...i had superfract then menopur...dont worry before you start each time they go over it..drink plenty water..feel like i got water coming out of every where..

wanted to say my partner had the accupuncture as well and his sperm went from 1mil to 23 mil  and incresed mobiltiy ..that is why we had ivf...so he went from having virtually not a lot to average...just a few changes to his diet ie no tea and no alchohol.....he was lucky boy he got celebrate the night he enjoyed his moment in the room with the little jar and the mags...as you can see from my long messages i talk alot..so will leave some space for someone else...
dont worry about the nurse at nottingham im sure she never meant it personally and if she new you where upset im sure she would be too..i have a friend who has had a set of twins then a little girl at the park nottingham ..and
they have such brilliant re****s...i bet she does not even know you little hurt..xx

really going now bye girls

fingers crossed for all of us 

baileypippin xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everyone...you were right,it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.i had 7 good size follies..got 5 good eggs from them.sat here feeling like king kongs had is wicked way with me and then kicked me in gut..lol!.fingers crossed now to see what happens.
          
                              love and hugs 
                                                  kaz xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Kaz
Just nipped on the check how you are doing well done on your 5 eggs fingers crossed for fert!

Hi girls will post properly tomorrow as I'm feeling shocking tonight!!!! never knew it was possible to feel this tired!!!

Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Kaz, that's great news about your eggs  , you take it easy and enjoy not having to inject.  I popped my head in the waiting room about 9.40 but was nt sure if it was you talking to the nurse.

Rach, you take care now and sleep all you like  

Bailey Pippin, that's great news about your scan.  No wonder you and DH are fans of AC with your results.

Hey Ginny, I'm so pleased you are getting started.  Mr Salih is lovely is nt he.  He is so encouraging and has a nice way of putting things.  You enjoy your meal out, you deserve it.

As for me, well I had my scan and I have 5 follies, 2 endo cysts (which I knew about but one has got a lot bigger  ) and a functional cyst.  They just said it would be difficult to get to the follies.  Mr Salih is wonderful though and I know he will do his best  

Remeber girls, it only takes one embryo  

Good luck

Love

Becca
x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

Mind me gatecrashing?

I'm at jessops but self funding.  Considering swapping clinics and wondered if any of you had experience of both?

Lolly X


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi

Ginny - thianks for the   thoughts.  I had a nightmare last night, I dreamt that I only got 2 eggs at ec.  I'm actually relieved that I have 5 follies as it's not better or worse than last time.  I'm having another scan on Friday.  They think EC will be early next week which means I'll be having a day 2 transfer which I'm pleased about.  Our last 2 goes were day 3 ET as EC fell on a Friday both times.  Anyway, I'm hoping the cysts will not prevent EC  .  Mr Salih is wonderful and does nt let anything stop him getting them eggs.  Take care.

Lolly - I have no experience of Jessops, but I do know that people travel from all over the place, including abroad, to be treated at SFC.  They seem pretty good at treating severe infertility which does not appear to lower their success rate.  I am aware that they do like to use the least amount of stimms drugs so do not therefore have us ladies producing loads of eggs which results in not many frosties, if at all.  I would nt let this put you off because they do have good results, especially with older ladies (dont know your age).  They are very committed and I think they provide an exellent service at reasonable cost.  If you have any implantation issues, they have Nott CARE at their disposal to investigate things further.  Hope this helps and good luck with your decision  

a big hi to Kaz and Rach.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi ginny...yes you doing the same as me..21 day protocol..yes it was my first attempt ivf icsi due to dh low sperm count..and i am now 8 weeks and yes this is my first....still got the bleeding and pain but every step of the way is like treading egg shells...its great but also you just feel it can not be true..i was on the lowest amount and produced 13 follicles and all twelve fertised and  anmd good grading managed to freeze 10 so even though they give low amounts people still produce good amount and size...infact i responded well to drugs but my ovaries now are still large on scan and still hurt..
for lolly i am self funded and not nhs and chose sheffield care, i think that you can not just look at league tables if i had done that i would of gone to nottingham as they have hi results but you dont know what they treating...i think stick with it..they will do the best for you ..you made a decision first so keep faith in them ...i heard good things about jessop...best thing is to talk to someone there and tell them your anxietys...that you worried...and thinking of changing...whats made you want to change.....go with your gut feeling and if you not happy do something about it..
what i would say is while i think these web sites are a great help...and a lifeline 
remember the nurses and the doctors have the true answers..all we are doing is swopping our own experieinces and pass on little love and support..whats good for me not neccesary good for you...
you might of read i am a great believer in accupuncture...never had it before while some of the other girls think it a load of tosh..who knows its just what makes you feel in control..think i read too much about stuff that i always expected the worse..even when they said bfp i still could not take it in...
so have faith in your self,keep your self positive good luck in your journey to become a mummy xx
thanks becca for your kind wishes xx fingers crossed for you and rach 
love baileypippin


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi girls!
            im up nice and early this morning,mostly due to my DH and the mutty nicking all the bed!  lol.

becca.........no it wasnt me talking to the nurse.we got there for 9.05am and they took us  straight upstairs for DH 2 do his deed   xxx
          
rach.............u take it easy and rest all u can,u deserve it girl!  xxx

ginny..........i hope ur feeling ok,thanx for giving me a thought xxx

im not as sore today..ysesterday i was walking like a constipated chicken!  

  chat later bye for now
                                    love and hugs kaz xxxxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca,rach and ginny
                                  just rung sheffield.got 3 embies!!.didnt think we'd get this far!.got to go back in morning for et.still sore but sod it!! lol 
                                                                      love and hugs kaz xxxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kaz

That great  .  Three is ample.  Lets face it, they only put 2 back anyway  .  Are you having the transfer tomorrow?

Love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca..
              yes we have to be at sheffield 2moro at 10.45.they put them in at 11am.i didnt expect them to fertilize!!.im definitely going to take it easy for the 2ww!.

                                      love kaz xxxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I'm feeling slightly more normal tonight so thought I'd check up on you all!!!!

Bailypippin - Great news about the scan, it must feel great moving over to the midwife!! Who are you having Acu with? I'm having it with a looney Romanian women in Sprotbrough, I love her but she's a little eccentric but she's never had any doubts that this cycle would succeed and she was right! When I told her I was pregnant she said "Yes I know"!!!!!!  
Make sure you keep taking it easy

Ginny - good luck for the start of your down regging make sure you drink loads of water as suprefact can make you feel very headachy but the water helps enormously

Becca - I'm sure Mr Salih will do his very best for you to get your eggs out! Had you heard that he was leaving? he's going back to Saudi on the 20th July we're getting a guy from Manchester called Phillip Lowe who's got an excellent reputation and is very nice as well apparently. Any idea when ec will be ? 

Lolly - can't help you as haven't been to Jessops but I'm sure one of the Care nurses would show you round and discuss things with you, they sometimes have open days so it may be worth checking there website www.care-fertility.co.uk, best of luck with whatever you decide

Kaz - Excellent news about your embies , good luck for tomorrow and the dreaded 2ww (really only 9days but long enough!) remember no hot baths and do very little at least for the first couple of days

Would kill for a bath tonight as my back is really achey but my acu lady has banned them for another 2 months!!!!!!


Love to all
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Kaz, I'm back at Sheffield tomorrow too, but I'll be there at 9.  ET is nothing at at all.  You get to see the embryos on a screen, it's awesome.  I think it's a nice feeling of acheivement knowing that you and DP have created these embryos.  Do you ind me asking why you did nt think you would get this far?

Rach, I had nt heard that Mr Salih is leaving.  I'm gutted  .  He works so hard and hardly has any time off, so perhaps he needs a change. 

I'm having another scan tomorrow and bloods.  I'm still on Suprefact but the clinic said, all being well with the scan tomorrow, I'll be having EC on Mon  .  I've increased my dose of Viagra back to the full dose but I'm feeling OK, just a bit head achey.  Also had my IVIG drip today, took 3 hrs but that was OK too  .  I feel all set for EC now.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi ginny
          didnt think we would get this far cos we have been trying for about 8-9yrs.DH has some antibodies and i have scarred tubes due to a group of girls throwing me in a big bush of nettles when i was 4yrs old!.it seems surreal to have 3 embies.

      love and hugs 
                            kaz xxxxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Ginny

No, I'm not nervous really, if anything, I'm excited.  I'm more nervous of something going wrong, ie, no fertilisation.  I've no reason to think that might happen though  .

Are you excited about getting started?  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everyone...just got back from et..got a pic of embies!.hope everything went well for u 2day becca,it was nice to finally meet you.
                                                            love and hugs kaz xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kaz

I've never asked for a pic of the embryos...I think I would have sat starring at it for too long, lol.  Well done on your ET  .  It's a nice feeling is nt it.  Did they say how many cells they were etc?

They have just confirmed that EC will be on Monday.  I'm actually quite positive, though I may not have looked at the clinic.  I always get depressed when having scans.  It's nothing to do with follies, more to do with endo cysts.  My big hurdle has alwasy been EC as my ovaries are stuck in a difficult place, pluc I now have cysts that get in the way  .  When I had my scan this morning the nurse had to get Mr Salih to check that I could go ahead with EC.  I had to wait a bit and got a bit upset at the thought of my tx being cancelled.  Anyway, he said he got last time, so he should be able to get em again  .

That's why I think Mr Salih is fab.

It was lovely to put a face to the name.  When is your test date?  I'll be less than week behind you.

Good luck,   

Love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca
          im glad u finally got the go ahead for ec!..i test on 11th july.i didnt ask for a pic,they printed it off for us,its awesome!.one embie is 4 cells and the other 8 cells.the other embie was quite as good so they have discarded that.if i had known u were feeling that down,i would have gone in with you instead of u being alone.hope your ok now!

                                        love and hugs
                                                              kaz xxxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Kaz, that's a nice thing to say about coming in with me for my scan, you're v. kind, but I think enough people have seen my f**ny, oh God, this tx has made me so uncouth  .  Thanks anyway.  I'm feeling OK now and back on track again.

Your embryos sound fantastic!!!!!  8 cells on a day 2 transfer is brilliant, a lot of girls dont manage that many cells by day 3.  Well done.  Just shows you that it's not the amount of eggs that counts.  It's all looking good so far  .  How do you feel?  Do you feel positive?

Good luck  

love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca!
            i know what u mean about loads of people looking at ur bits! lol!  
i feel like half the people in sheffield have seen mine  
im glad ur feeling a lot better now!,
                                                  love kaz xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Kaz so pleased you got some good embies 8 cells on day 2 is fantastic!!!!!!!! when do you test? Make sure you do very little for next couple of days, My loony acu lady also says you should talk to your embies and tell them how much you love them and play them classical music!!!!!!! it worked for me!!

Becca - Everything crossed for Monday hon I'm sure Mr Salih will do his best for you, What time are you there  I've got my final blood at 8am!!!!!! getting a bit nervous now considering doing a test to make sure they are hanging on!

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Rach, I have to be there at 10 Mon morning.  Will this be the 3rd blood test?  After your test is that it as far as Sheffield are concerned?  Good luck and thanks for the positive thoughts.

Hi to all you other Sheffield girls.

Love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I hope everyone is OK?!

Kaz I hope your doing very little girlie and talking to those embies!

Bailypippin - Hi Hon Have you got an appointment with the midwife yet?

Becca - Will have everything crossed for you tomorrow for a successful outcone, its my final blood test and then is all is going well will get a scan date!!!! Feeling a bit Nervous!

Ginny best of luck with the 1st injection its really not as bad as you think!

Love and baby dust to all

Rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi rach!!
          im doing as little as poss.just got up.been laid on bed since 2!  
ive still got lower pains.started the other drugs today,4got to have something to eat with them and felt a bit iffy! lol.also got trapped wind which i think is the cause of pain(sorry tmi )
        hows u anyway matey?...hope ur taking it very easy!
i have got to go back next week for the test on monday.....already dragging like hell!!! Doing our heads in!  
                                            bye4now love and hugs 
                                                                            kaz xxxxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi ginny
          its next monday i test!...glad to hear everythings fine with your injections now..you soon get used to them  
  
becca r u here?..how are you today babe? xxxxx

                love and hugs kaz xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

That wonderful Mr Salih got all 5 eggs  !!!!!  I'm thrilled, and so was he!!!  My left ovary is stuck on top of my uterus and a bit of my bowel was in the way of the right ovary with endo cysts on both.  How on earth they make sense of the scan screens I dont know.  It looks the moon to me!!!

Ginny, I'm not being a martre or anything but Mr Salih has always told me ec would be difficult for me, that said, I was fine so I'm sure you will be hun.  If you are in any discomfort they can give you an IV pain relief and gas and air   and believe that's wonderful  , I almost fell asleep  .  Having experienced 2 ecs before and I honestly did nt give this one a second thought (apart from me worrying about other things).  ounds like everything is going good so far for you hun and the trigger injection does sting a bit does nt it.

Rach, good luck with the blood tests.  I'm sure everything will be just fine hun.  Thinking of you.

Kaz, hope you're still looking after yourself today.  I was telling DP about you in the car on the way to Sheffield that I just have such a good feeling for you and feel it my water that you will succeed.  Hope that does nt put any pressure on you  

I feel a bit too dopey to get nervous about the fertilisation result tomorrow.  We have always had a 3 day transfer, but this time we have asked, if possible, for a late afternoon 2 day transfer!!!!  Take about being fussy.  They are fine to do that.  I'm not saying that is better, it's just something different to try.

Good luck girls and sorry for the waffle.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi becca!!!
                im absolutely buzzing for you matey!..after yesterday you had me all nervous for you.i so glad you made it this far..keep me informed on how you are.I hope you said nice stuff about me!   

                    love and hugs kaz xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
Glad you all seem to be OK!

Ginny you'll soon get used to the injections they become 2nd nature, ec really isn't that bad so don't get too stressed, Kaz got herself into a right state about and she was absolutely fine!

Kaz Glad to hear your doing very little! Bloating abdo pain and trapped wind are about par for the course I'm afraid hon, you are allowed paracetamol and windeze if you feel you need them and peppermint tea helps the bloating! I've got everything crossed for you 

Becca - Fantastic news about your eggies Mr Salih really is a gem they've never told me about the gas and air!!!!!! I would have had some of that just for the experience!  Fingers crossed for your fert results tomorrow, I had a 2 day transfer this time I'd go with that!

Well was very panicky this morning about my levels going up especially when Caroline told me they should be over 1000!!!!! the babe is holding on though got 1425 which I was well chuffed with  have a scan appointment for the 19th how scary is that!  

Lots of love and babydust
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi

Thanks girls

Mr Salih said the bleed I had yesterday was due the Viagra.  It seems to have worked as my uterus has a lovely lining now  

Whilst I was in for EC they put some music on which was (I think) Gabriel 'Out of Reach', very apt!!

My nollies are still sore  

Kaz, when talking to DP it was all good   I was enthusing about your lovely embryos.

Rach, the anxiety never stops does it?  I'm thrilled for you about your bloods.  Everything is going just fine  .

Love and luck.

Becca
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32346.0.html

pam xx


----------

